# Nikon D200 and low light



## momo3boys (Dec 31, 2011)

Am having a hard time getting good shots in low light. Is this just my camera or is there something I'm doing wrong? I up the ISO and use a flash if needed but when the light is low the pictures look like a crappy P&S. When the light is good the pics are clear and higher quality. I've been taking lots of pictures of my sons wrestling team where the light is horrible and I can't seem to get the clean shots that I want. Any suggestions?


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 31, 2011)

What lens are you shooting with? Proper exposure is important. Sounds like you're under-exposing your pictures, bringing the noise out more.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 31, 2011)

The D200 is not the best in low light.  That was always my limiting factor with that body, for sure.


----------



## momo3boys (Dec 31, 2011)

I have two zoom lenses, both are only f/4 at the widest. Should I play with making the flash brighter? It is good to know its not just me though!


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 31, 2011)

I would say try shooting the flash on manual if you already aren't and turn it up. But the flash won't be able to keep up if you're going to be taking constant pictures, especially if you're going to be turning it up a lot. And invest into a faster lens if you can. Even a 35/50mm 1.8 if you the distance won't effect you.


----------



## KmH (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're using flash, you don't need to turn up the ISO.


----------



## djacobox372 (Dec 31, 2011)

The D200, while a great camera, is not that great in low light.  Noise can be pretty bad at higher iso levels, I rarely went beyond 800 iso.  In comparison the newer d7000 looks better at 3200 iso then the D200 looks at 800.

Faster glass would help, f4 glass isn't ideal for indoors.


----------



## MK3Brent (Jan 1, 2012)

I shoot with a D200. 
Lots of low light shooting at that. 

Don't up your ISO, go down. 
You aren't using the pop-up flash are you? Those are on the camera for looks. ;-)


----------



## gsgary (Jan 1, 2012)

Ive shot a bit of wrestling, i used an old studio light with big reflector bounced of the ceiling (about 20') used iso1250 to stop it looking flashed F4 1/250 1Dmk2, on camera flash will never look good


----------

